# My first post, question about toy/bed availability there...



## up2myeyeballs (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, I have more important questions to come this one is probably silly but I could really use the help!

We are moving from USA to Suzhou in 4 weeks. 

Our youngest is not attached to a little stuffed toy, a blanket... light weight but big bulky toddler bed! This is a "thing" that is important/stable to her aside from family.

We do not exactly want to waste the space and weight to ship it.

I am wondering if any of you could assist on helping me see if its available to buy over there. 

Its a made in the USA item, little tikes.

Its found in most Toys r Us in the USA. I realize there are many TRU stores there but I do not know how to see if this item is available there in China. I believe its available at WalMarts in the states and probably many other place. 

Its a thomas the train toddler bed. 

Could anyone help me? 

Much Appreciated. Thank you!

ps. this issue also makes me wonder if there are major us retailers that will ship to China?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

There are a couple of high end baby stores in shanghai that might be able to help you. Propose you get in touch with them directly. Via www.baby-international.com or shanghailollipop.com should be able to get what you need or they can tell you how to get it.


----------



## howietp (Jun 30, 2014)

If it's not too late, you can also take photos of your bed and have it made/replicated at a furniture maker. It might even be cheaper. Just make sure you take photos from different angles, paying attention to the detail.


----------

